
Must-Read Books About the Moon - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-flight/5-mustread-books-about-the-moon
======
anoonmoose
It ain't perfect but the criticism of _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ seems
overblown to me. Then again it's my favorite book, so I'm certainly biased.
The Professor, in my opinion, is not presented as being uncritically correct;
the errors he makes and the fact that people do end up disregarding many of
his thoughts/suggestions are important. Anyways, here's one of my favorite
excerpts from the book:

"Manuel, once there was a man who held a political make-work job like so many
here in this Directorate, shining brass cannon around a courthouse."

"Why would courthouse have cannon?"

"Never mind. He did this for years. It fed him and let him save a bit, but he
was not getting ahead in the world. So one day he quit his job, drew out his
savings, bought a brass cannon--and went into business for himself . "

"Sounds like idiot."

"No doubt. And so were we, when we tossed out the Warden."

~~~
salutonmundo
I always liked:

Must be a yearning deep in human heart to stop other people from doing as they
please. Rules, laws -- always for other fellow. A murky part of us, something
we had before we came down out of trees, and failed to shuck when we stood up.
Because not one of those people said: "Please pass this so that I won’t be
able to do something I know I should stop." Nyet, tovarishchee, was always
something they hated to see neighbors doing. Stop them "for their own good"
\-- not because speaker claimed to be harmed by it.

------
bem94
I'd really recommend moon dust; It humanises the astronaughts wonderfully.
It's easier to appreciate the affect of the moon landings on _humanity_ , but
I really didn't appreciate the profound effect it had on the _humans_ who went
there until I read this.

------
alexgmcm
I was hoping for an actual book about the Moon.

Like how was it formed, how does it affect the Earth, what could it be used
for in the future etc.

~~~
musgravepeter
I am enjoying "The Moon, A history for the future" by Oliver Morton.

